# 50s monark skyliner help what year ???



## MAD BRAD (Jan 25, 2013)

Got a Monark Skyliner middle weight can not find out what year, i think it is 57 0r 58. It is mostly original seat, and pedals are incorrect. I have correct white wald pedals. It has no plate under the crank which tells me after 54. Any help would be great still need a green seat , horn and the correct truss bars. It


hink they should be more curved out by the dents in the fender. Great site thanks  MB


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm afraid that I wont be much help to ya but welcome to the cabe and NICE BIKE!!!


----------



## MAD BRAD (Jan 26, 2013)

*Monark*



silvertonguedevil said:


> I'm afraid that I wont be much help to ya but welcome to the cabe and NICE BIKE!!!




Thanks for trying guys, its not a super expensive bike MB


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jan 27, 2013)

*Monark Skyliner*

After seeing your beautiful bike, I did a little research. The information I found stated that this particular bike was made in 1955, 1956 & 1957.
Several I have seen were in the same color sceme as yours.
 What a great looking bike..............Good luck with it!.................Wayne


----------



## MAD BRAD (Jan 27, 2013)

*Thank you very much*

You confirmed what i thought, the bike is coming along quite well. I fell hard for this unusual color combo, what you said makes alot of sense . I have only seen one other this color and  it was  in terrible shape, it had a green seat and wrong  headlight, we added a rear reflector with the big chrome end on it and the white walt pedals. I only need the green seat and a horn to finish the project it does have chips small rust spots if you get up close. But nice for the year, the serial number is so hard to read its a chore. The headlight looks to be  56 like the coronet bikes of this year. Never selling this one, but wonder what a value would be on it. Thanks for the info  serial M1301 70010 or 79010  Brad


----------

